# 2012 Roubaix Pro Compact



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

I have a 2011 Roubaix Pro Compact DA, I was just wondering if its a misprint or why is the heck does the 2012 Roubaix Pro DA come with Alloy Bars and my 2011 came with Carbon Expert bars? Seems like a down grade? the only other difference is the saddle's But al least they are both on a level playing feild. Thoughts?


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

Oh and BTW the 2012 MSRP is more than the 2011 was.. Confused?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A number of RBR members have voiced concern over rising new bike prices along with lowering content - and not just pertaining to Specialized. 

Theories abound, but I attribute it to a lousy economy, which translates to manufacturers selling less bikes (and needing more profit on the ones they do sell) along with not wanting to keep inventory. Many of those ordering bikes have been given wait times in terms of months.

So... be happy you purchased when you did.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> A number of RBR members have voiced concern over rising new bike prices along with lowering content - and not just pertaining to Specialized.
> 
> Theories abound, but I attribute it to a lousy economy, which translates to manufacturers selling less bikes (and needing more profit on the ones they do sell) along with not wanting to keep inventory. Many of those ordering bikes have been given wait times in terms of months.
> 
> So... be happy you purchased when you did.


I would be happy but I have to return my 2011 for warranty and they are giving me a 2012, so I'm getting less of a bike. But at least it's brand new and hopefully ships correctly (internal housing issues)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rob1208lv said:


> I would be happy but I have to return my 2011 for warranty and they are giving me a 2012, so I'm getting less of a bike. But at least it's brand new and hopefully ships correctly (internal housing issues)


You'd only be getting less of a bike if they were warrantying the entire bike. Normally, the frame/ fork gets replaced and your OE parts are swapped over. If that's the case, you're good, because the 2012 frameset is a carry over, including the internal cable routing.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> You'd only be getting less of a bike if they were warrantying the entire bike. Normally, the frame/ fork gets replaced and your OE parts are swapped over. If that's the case, you're good, because the 2012 frameset is a carry over, including the internal cable routing.


Normally but in my case it's whole bike for whole bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rob1208lv said:


> Normally but in my case it's whole bike for whole bike


Just curious... why is the entire bike being warrantied? No salvageable parts?


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious... why is the entire bike being warrantied? No salvageable parts?


Not sure all I know is I get a brand new 2012 replacement in a week or so. 
So I guess I'll know then if the 2012 has alloy bars or if that's just a misprint ..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rob1208lv said:


> Not sure all I know is I get a brand new 2012 replacement in a week or so.
> So I guess I'll know then if the 2012 has alloy bars or if that's just a misprint ..


Well, on the plus side Specialized is standing behind its products and warranty. Hope it all works out for you..


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ask the LBS to swap over the handlebars and maybe the saddle for you?


----------



## stoodyj (Nov 27, 2011)

My wife bought last years Ruby.(2010) good price,all ultegra and better wheels. Atho I hear shimanos upgrading 105s and tiagra still a deal IMHO. Too bad the industry has to down grade to maintain a pricepoint. Bringing out the 9000 and the Ui2 ( rear derrailleur compared to the di2 which i run somewhat of a visual disappointment in person not withstanding the perfomance when ridden and it favorable pricepoint compared to mechnical.The local LBS was top notch. wouldnt let her out of the shop without swiching stem and bar to get the perfect fit.With the wide variance in service find a shop like that and support the hell out of them. No experince with specialized replacement service but im not surprised. thats likely my next ride


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

rob1208lv said:


> Not sure all I know is I get a brand new 2012 replacement in a week or so.
> So I guess I'll know then if the 2012 has alloy bars or if that's just a misprint ..


Why is the bike being warrantied?
Looking at new bikes and the past models, the last few years the carbon bars and stems have been changed to alloy on all brands. It has to be about saving money and the wheelsets have gotten even cheaper.


----------

